
10 Hours to Launch – DomainWatchBot on Telegram - spieglio
https://medium.com/@spieglio/10-hours-to-launch-domainwatchbot-1008f6c5947e
======
spieglio
I have been making side projects for the past 15 years. The problem: I never
went public about them. In 2017 I vowed to myself that I will change that. I
did a great job in procrastinating on this for the past 11 month. But now I
kicked myself over the edge and just went for it.

I made @DomainWatchBot (on Telegram) in less than 10 hours. And now I am here
to tell my story.

I hope you try the bot and please send me some feedback.

------
mattbgates
Hey spieglio, nice project.

I'll be sure to send a telegram.

While I make projects on the side, the ones I've released so far have been
free. It is a great feeling to finally have it off your chest and out into the
wild Internet.

I think one of my projects is used around the world... as far as Russia and
Australia.

I'm now working towards paid apps.

This bot will definitely be useful.. I've been waiting for a domain or two to
free up. Last I remember to check is going to be in 2018.. but it'd be great
to have something inform me of it.

+1 from men because damn man, might've only taken you 10 hours to up and
running, but the idea and effort still went into it. Good to see efforts like
these on Hacker News.

